# ASUP Commence Strike



## abujagirl (Oct 4, 2013)

Mr Chibuzor Asomugha, National President, Academic Staff Union of Polytechnics (ASUP), last Thursday directed the union members nationwide to commence an indefinite strike today(Friday). 

According to Asomugha, the directive became imperative following the Federal Government’s failure to meet the union’s demands. He further explained that two months after the union had suspended its previous strike, nothing had been done by the government to address the union’s demands.

“Nothing has been done since we suspended our strike in July,” he said.

The union had, earlier in a statement on Monday, notified the Federal Government of its decision to go on strike if the government did not honor the agreements reached. (NAN)


----------



## LequteMan (Oct 4, 2013)

Now, the education sector is in totaL darkness. GEJ, werrin u wan do?


----------



## abujagirl (Oct 4, 2013)

Lequte said:


> Now, the education sector is in totaL darkness. GEJ, werrin u wan do?


NUT is not on strike yet


----------



## The_Astutian (Oct 4, 2013)

^^ He wan chop d life of hin head first


----------



## LequteMan (Oct 4, 2013)

Jules said:


> NUT is not on strike yet


ehn...wht's d difference? If the destination is in darkness, why travel?


----------

